# Help PLEASE!! interval timer not functional!!??



## TheBronxLegend (Mar 14, 2012)

I need assistance and I hope someone on this forum would be kind and skilled enough to offer a practical and realistic solution to my problem. This is what happened and what I have done so far...

A few days ago while browsing the internet on my relatively new DELL INSPIRON N5110, it started to act up. When I clicked the 'red *X*' to close out the window I was browsing in, the window slowly faded away and all subsequent animations and videos became choppy and laggy. Now seeing how this computer is only 6 months old and since I dont have one of those gorgeous trees planted in my backyard that money grows off of... naturally there was a moment where I kind of freaked out. :banghead:

I then reset the computer to see if a good' ol reboot would fix the issue and after it shut off it slowly took over 20 minutes to go from the DELL LOGO Screen to the "WINDOWS IS STARTING" Screen. Then it froze again...

So after I reset it, and again it froze after a long delay on the same windows screen... I finally was able to reach a screen that recommended I try "STARTUP REPAIR", and so I did. 

Now for the first time I had hopes that things might be resolved for good when I noticed the on screen indicator for how much time remained in the startup repair was nearing the end until, you guess it.... everything froze once again. :angry:

So the time for a full diagnostic was at hand and upon running it I was given this error message

*Error Code 2000-0221
Validation: 26864
MSG-System Board - Interval Timer Not Functional*

So I called DELL Customer Service and they remotely flashed the BIOS for me where they assume control of your computer (with a download and your permission, of course) and then the computer was reset and I sat back hoping that the problem was fixed and the computer would no longer be slow and I could resume using at will... well, no joy. 

The DELL rep on the phone told me that if the issues still persisted the next step would be to restore the computer to the factory setting, and that he would walk me through it the next day since I was going to take the evening to back up all my important files. So after I saved all my important files to my external drive, I initiated the factory restore myself and the same slow laggy window and video operations persist.

I ran a second dignostic but this one was the DELL SUPPORT CENTER BACKUP & RECOVERY SCAN [Powered by PC Doctor] and the result from that scan was this:


*SYSTEM BOARD FAILED:
RTC Accuracy Test - Failed - WSBO1-HFZ
RTC Rollovert Test - Passed*

I am hoping that someone out there (..In a perfect world..) can direct me to a magic download that will fix my problem, however I am pretty sure that it wont be that easy, but I can dream right?

I would love to find a legitimate solution that doesn't involve me having to send in my laptop to be fixed and thus being without the only thing that keeps me occupied while I am on the mend from surgery, however if it is the only way to fix it than so be it. 

I would like to thank all who offer thier assistance in advance. I truly am in need of this community's assistance!:bow:


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello TheBronxLegend and welcome to *TSF!* HOPE YOU GET WELL SOON 

Normally the issue your having is hardware and not a "magic download" (software fix) sadly...

I have done some digging and i see that Dell will try to fix the problem remotely (what you have already tried). But in the end Dell will take your laptop and replace the entire laptop or just the motherboard.

Sorry for the bad news but it might be best (if its still under warrenty) to return it to dell for a new one, Or send it to them for a repair.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## TheBronxLegend (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for your assistance Altie and thank you for the welcome! After reading your reply it was apparent that I was going to have to be without my computer for a while but then a stroke of good luck finally has come my way!

I was contacted by the same Dell rep that tried his best to help me before and he notified me that tomorrow at the earliest, 3 days at the latest, a Dell technician would be coming to my location to replace my motherboard on site! 

This is an awesome turn of events, given that I thought I would have to trust my laptop to the Postal Service in my area and trust they would get it to and fro without treating it like a basketball, lol. 

So hopefully in a few days time I will be posting a conclusion to this thread and more importantly I can return to playing Skyrim and Mass Effect 3 on my laptop, heh! :grin:

In the mean time I shall browse this forum's many hallways in search of the chance to pay your assistance forward to someone in need of some nugget of information I might hold captive in my skull! Thank you again!!:thanx:


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Glad to see you have some sort or resolution. please post back any further findings 

PS- Mass Effect 3 is awesome (completed it last night)


----------

